# Caption contest...



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

What would be a good caption for this pic...


----------



## BCFENCE (Jul 26, 2008)

OOOOO S*** !


----------



## gwillie44 (Nov 24, 2008)

Hope that geico shows up soon!


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Thats what the extra bolts were for!!!!!


----------



## TBrown (Nov 27, 2008)

Toilet paper PLEASE!!!


----------



## kfarm_EC_IL (Aug 5, 2008)

Chinese parts!


----------



## Hayguy (Jun 4, 2008)

Gotta show Dad again how to run that impact wrench!


----------



## JD4755 (Apr 17, 2008)

Ahhhh lugnuts


----------



## kenny chaos (Jan 5, 2009)

"Throw them back wheels up here!"


----------

